# Light Campy Compatable Cassette/chain



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

I am looking for a light cassette for my new FSA 488 tubulars. I am also looking for recomendations for a lightweight chain. Current bike build

TCR Composite frame and fork
FSA K force crank
Whipperman Stainless chain
Voloce cassette
FSA 488 wheels mondo pro tubulars
Mavic skewers
Record rear der
red front der
Centaur shifters 
Zero grav brakes
use alien post
slr saddle
f99 stem
scott drop bar
heavy bar fat tape
ritchey pro peleton pedels

also if there are any other recomendations for lightening this bike it would be appreciated. I am not sure of current weight. With Ksyrium sl wheels with Kenda 150g tires it weighed in at 15.7


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

KMC 10 Sl chain & Record Ti Cassette. KCNC makes a Campy cassette as it shifts only OK. Wheels manufacturing will re-space a DuraAce cassette to Campy Specs for the best performance of the bunch.You have lots of other area's to trim down just takes some Benny'$.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

chirider990 said:


> I am looking for a light cassette for my new FSA 488 tubulars. I am also looking for recomendations for a lightweight chain. Current bike build
> 
> TCR Composite frame and fork
> FSA K force crank
> ...


Again KCM X10 SL

Cassette: KCNC SC/AL/Ti, I am have been using them for years with NO diffrence in shifting between them and Chorus cassettes. Also Recon Ti I am told are excellent as well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> Again KCM X10 SL
> 
> Cassette: KCNC SC/AL/Ti, I am have been using them for years with NO diffrence in shifting between them and Chorus cassettes. Also Recon Ti I am told are excellent as well.


What he said X2!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a KCNC Campy spaced cassette and hard climbing shift performance is well below my custom DuraAce Campy spaced cassette. But I do use it on my Zipp 202's for hillclimbs. I do have to think when I shift the KCNC as the D/A is effortless.


----------

